# Budgie making strange noise



## SkyBlueCwtch (9 mo ago)

My green budgie has randomly started making weird noises at me. I've had my two budgies for nearly 2 years now and he's never done it before. He usually does it in the night before bed but sometimes during the day too. I can't work out what the sound means. Is he angry, in pain? They've never been hand tamed so I can't tell from their behaviour, they've always been scared of my hand but never actually me. But he starts up as soon as I near the cage.

Here's a video Budgie noise


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Your budgies are adorable. He's literally so cute, and his new little noise is too. It's perfectly normal and it seems that he's doing some "muttering" of just random tiny noises. Honestly, he may also be trying to talk or at least figuring out some new sounds out. Even though they're not hand tame, they still appear to have developed trust with you. He's not alarmed by you at all in the video and just seems to be calmly winding down before bed. My girl also does noises like this before bed and when she's just relaxing on a perch sometimes but hers are more high pitched. 

What are their names? 

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to start off by reading through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" stuck to the top of each subforum for easy reference. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask ! 

We hope to stay updated on your little ones


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cute!
One of my Linnies mutters to himself when he’s relaxing too, it’s a sign of a content parrot


----------



## SkyBlueCwtch (9 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> Your budgies are adorable. He's literally so cute, and his new little noise is too. It's perfectly normal and it seems that he's doing some "muttering" of just random tiny noises. Honestly, he may also be trying to talk or at least figuring out some new sounds out. Even though they're not hand tame, they still appear to have developed trust with you. He's not alarmed by you at all in the video and just seems to be calmly winding down before bed. My girl also does noises like this before bed and when she's just relaxing on a perch sometimes but hers are more high pitched.
> 
> ...


Oh that's a relief to hear. I was worried he was angry at me or in pain. Their names are Ollie and Oscar. The green one is Ollie. Thank you so much for your help and reassurance. I've been working with them to try and gain their trust so perhaps this is a good sign



srirachaseahawk said:


> Cute!
> One of my Linnies mutters to himself when he’s relaxing too, it’s a sign of a content parrot


That's so cute! And such a relief to hear. Thank you for letting me know. I still have a lot to learn about parrots so I'm glad to be here!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*I love your budgie's little mumblings! Mine make similar noises when they are relaxing.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

